# Hello from South Florida!



## KenMcB2 (Apr 17, 2009)

Florida is the hardest state to hunt, quota, permits.ect...


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Yep... and this year those new regulations get really crazy.
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* KenMcB2. Have fun here.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at.


----------

